# Confined cow calf buildings



## BCFENCE

To give you a little history I built a compost cattle barn that 60 cows stay in year round last year,, They are on a saw dust pack that gets plowed every day,, This is a cow calf operation, I also have 50 on pasture also, Just wondering if anyone else has a similar operation


----------



## charloisfarmer

I would like to build a bale barn for keeping calves in


----------



## GFFARMS

I would also like to build a barn for keeping calves in... good idea or bad? If good and suggestions?


----------

